# Cad Cut Premium .... Great Stuff



## bradyboyy88 (Nov 10, 2014)

So I had read so many great things about thermoflex so I stuck with that for the past 2 months... Well the high temps started to burn shirts and it was just so difficult to know when the polyester might burn and when some polyester shirts wouldntt.... So I gave cad cut premium a try since it adheres at 300 degrees. 

Not only is cadcut premium softer, stretcher, and looks great.. but it actually weeds and cuts way easier than thermoflex. I read horror stories about it cutting and weeding and it was so simple, just took longer with a slower speed. I even cut out a logo that was smaller and it cut really well despite what people said. I created a design for a church and heres the results on a tri blend shirt


----------



## Printor (Apr 16, 2015)

I've been using econo-cut first and premium plus for the colors not made in econo. I just heard their dicontinueing econo so it looks like premium will be my go to. It seems to bond to everything I've tried. I have trouble with some colors, it's so thin and stretchy. Have you just tried white or other colors?


----------



## bradyboyy88 (Nov 10, 2014)

Printor said:


> I've been using econo-cut first and premium plus for the colors not made in econo. I just heard their dicontinueing econo so it looks like premium will be my go to. It seems to bond to everything I've tried. I have trouble with some colors, it's so thin and stretchy. Have you just tried white or other colors?


I have only tried white and my cameo cut it great. Never heard of econo but this premium plus feels close to screen printing wouldnt you say? The thermoflex was just too thick and I thought it was soft until I touched this stuff. I just cant wait to get some more orders for this to try it out. 

Do you do a repress with the premium plus? I figure it would help get the material deeper into the fabric. I was also worried about pressure. Ever since I scorched one of my tri blend shirts doing premium plus I have lowered the pressure but since I am now at 300 with premium plus I am thinking I should crank the pressure back up.


----------



## Blue92 (Oct 8, 2010)

We did a youth football league with Premium Plus when it first came out. Had two issues:

The stretch was nice for a soft feel but made detailed cuts harder to weed.

Second part was after a few weeks we had constant problems with the vinyl falling off jerseys during the games. We spent one day each week picking up "bad" jerseys and replacing names and numbers.

We were told that there had been an "issue" with a batch and it would be replaced for free. Didn't bother since the season was half over and have not used it since......


----------



## Biverson (Oct 20, 2014)

I just tried premium plus for the first time and am a believer. Ive used thermofilm and fashion film previously. Thermo film weeds great, but some colors on the fashion are terrible to weed (especially maroon for me). I got some premium and it was the easiest to weed for me by far. My design had some pretty thin lines too that turned out really well. I used black and metallic silver. 

Only trouble I had was on a Rayon shirt. Couldn't get it to adhere. Any advice, or can you not press vinyl on rayon?


----------



## bradyboyy88 (Nov 10, 2014)

Biverson said:


> I just tried premium plus for the first time and am a believer. Ive used thermofilm and fashion film previously. Thermo film weeds great, but some colors on the fashion are terrible to weed (especially maroon for me). I got some premium and it was the easiest to weed for me by far. My design had some pretty thin lines too that turned out really well. I used black and metallic silver.
> 
> Only trouble I had was on a Rayon shirt. Couldn't get it to adhere. Any advice, or can you not press vinyl on rayon?


My triblend shirt has rayon and it pressed nicely. I did do a repress though.


----------



## bradyboyy88 (Nov 10, 2014)

Blue92 said:


> We did a youth football league with Premium Plus when it first came out. Had two issues:
> 
> The stretch was nice for a soft feel but made detailed cuts harder to weed.
> 
> ...


That is kind of worrisome. I never had any peeling problems with thermoflex and never read about any so that is why I went with that at first. I guess I will have to do some wash tests because i will probably be getting about 300 of these shirts ordered soon and once you hit those numbers thats when you get to the flaws of a product really show through when complaints start to roll in. What do you use now?


----------



## Biverson (Oct 20, 2014)

bradyboyy88 said:


> My triblend shirt has rayon and it pressed nicely. I did do a repress though.


The one I pressed a client brought in. It was like 96% Rayon, much more than a triblend. I was able to peel the vinyl off easy enough and didn't try again.


----------



## Printor (Apr 16, 2015)

I've had no issues with it peeling on anything. I give all brands of vinyl a second stamp with Teflon, for luck and to make it look more screenprinted.


----------



## ernti (Nov 14, 2012)

I always do a quick repress on the p.plus using an old tee cut in two,(meaning i use only the back side or the front side) and it gives a nice screenprinted fell on the vinyl.


----------



## Printor (Apr 16, 2015)

I have not tried that. I have smooth Teflon and some with a mesh like texture that leaves kind of a fabric texture melted into it. Is the T fabric leaving a texture on there? I'll try it.


----------



## Blue92 (Oct 8, 2010)

bradyboyy88 said:


> That is kind of worrisome. I never had any peeling problems with thermoflex and never read about any so that is why I went with that at first. I guess I will have to do some wash tests because i will probably be getting about 300 of these shirts ordered soon and once you hit those numbers thats when you get to the flaws of a product really show through when complaints start to roll in. What do you use now?


Fashion film and Thermo film. We were told the Premium Plus problem was a one time issue but have not used it since then.

Also use a fair amount of Hotmarks and Easy Weed depending on the job. Both those are available in our area same day.


----------



## bradyboyy88 (Nov 10, 2014)

Blue92 said:


> Fashion film and Thermo film. We were told the Premium Plus problem was a one time issue but have not used it since then.
> 
> Also use a fair amount of Hotmarks and Easy Weed depending on the job. Both those are available in our area same day.


Fashion film just feels too much like vinyl but I am skeptical about the longevity of the premium plus given what the forum has said. I havent seen any problems yet tho.


----------



## denlig (Sep 5, 2014)

Looks really nice to me. Congrats!


----------



## bradyboyy88 (Nov 10, 2014)

denlig said:


> Looks really nice to me. Congrats!


Thanks, was surprised it turned out so well and felt great on the triblend. These things will hopefully sell like hotcakes haha. Designed an entire line up for this church so hopefully it will buy me a dtg machine haha.


----------



## denlig (Sep 5, 2014)

bradyboyy88 said:


> hopefully it will buy me a dtg machine haha.


Man I'm looking at DTG machine right as I'm typing this. Spectra 3000 DTG looks wonderful and seems to print really fast. I must add this to my Christmas list.


----------



## bradyboyy88 (Nov 10, 2014)

denlig said:


> Man I'm looking at DTG machine right as I'm typing this. Spectra 3000 DTG looks wonderful and seems to print really fast. I must add this to my Christmas list.


Someone will need to love you a lot to fullfill that list haha. I have been thinking more along the lines of just buying the new epson p600 when it comes out, get the industrial base from ufoprinter, and the p600 refillable cartridges. Comes out to around 2300, then you need to pay about 700 for rip software, 100 for wagner spray, 50 for spray booth, 350 for ink and pretreatment. 

That is way cheaper than spectra and you get a nice system . For 3500 tho you can get a pretreatment machine and your cost comes out to about spectra and you get that pm machine which would be really cool and consistent for results.

Dont get me wrong i love vinyl and just bought a new ce6000-40 for $930 bucks but dtg will let me fully utilize my graphic design abilities. Vinyl limits me and its hard to create designs for it 

Pplus its hard having a website where you allow users to add custom artwork when they dont understand you cant always do what they want haha, but for dtg you can lol


----------



## denlig (Sep 5, 2014)

bradyboyy88 said:


> Someone will need to love you a lot to fullfill that list haha.


LOL, I will be treating myself to that kind of Christmas present. All the kids are grown so it's presents for me,wifey and grand kids.

I really like how fast the *Spectra 3000 DTG prints. *


----------



## bradyboyy88 (Nov 10, 2014)

denlig said:


> LOL, I will be treating myself to that kind of Christmas present. All the kids are grown so it's presents for me,wifey and grand kids.
> 
> I really like how fast the *Spectra 3000 DTG prints. *


Yea but your paying for 3000 extra for something you can make that can do the exact same thing and the hard part (the base) you can already by premade. IDK, support is great to have but if you do the build you own printer from watching the videos you learn how to do anything for the printer. So if something goes wrong on that you can easily replace it yourself. Makes life easier despite it is a pain to have to take the printer apart to modify it to work. But all the videos are online so its easy.

Also, if you get yourself a spectra 3000, then you gotta buy the wifey something equivalent... that means a new car haha. Or a vacation, a really nice one.


----------



## denlig (Sep 5, 2014)

Can you lead me to info on the Epson your talking about. I will like to take a look at it. Thanks


----------



## bradyboyy88 (Nov 10, 2014)

denlig said:


> Can you lead me to info on the Epson your talking about. I will like to take a look at it. Thanks


Here is the base and the guy who sells it is super helpful . I have heard good things about this base:

Industrial Base - A3 - Epson R3000/R2000/1430 Adaptive - USD $1,300.00 : UFO Printer, Flatbed Printer, Textile Machine, UV Printer, DTG solutions, Uncoated Direct Printing

Here is the newest epson model , the spectra 3000 uses the epson r3000 which is replaced by the epson p600

Epson SureColor P600 Inkjet Printer C11CE21201 B&H Photo Video

The refillable cartridges should be out soon so id wait. Cost is the same for the printers basically but you get the newest thing.

Use this ink:
Direct To Garment Textile Inks

For gun use:
http://www.amazon.com/Wagner-051805...F8&qid=1433031018&sr=8-4&keywords=wagner+hvlp

or 
this ptreatreatment machine
ViperONE DTG Pre-Treatment Machine | Stahls'


Cheers!


----------



## denlig (Sep 5, 2014)

bradyboyy88,

Thanks a million ! I will start the search and making my wish list.


----------



## bradyboyy88 (Nov 10, 2014)

denlig said:


> bradyboyy88,
> 
> Thanks a million ! I will start the search and making my wish list.


Np, I hope it all works out for you. I have just been thinking about doing the same thing and those seems to be the best combination so far. Doing it this way you can get that pretreatment machine and printer and all the ink and stuff while stillpaying the same as what you would for the spectra. 

The epson p600 comes with 9 cartridges too so you can store more white ink for backup.

The only thing I am worried about is maintenance. You need to be printing everyday to keep things from clogging, but there are ways to keep it from doing that just gotta watch the youtube videos. If you want maintenance free then id go to the epson f2000 professional dtg since that seems really user friendly but otherwise id go this route.

Also, for software you are gonna need this:

http://www.eukondigital.com/index_files/Page970.htm

And you should be good to go.


----------



## denlig (Sep 5, 2014)

bradyboyy88,

So you are buying separate pieces like printer, flatbed, rip software etc. Putting everything together yourelf is this correct?


----------



## bradyboyy88 (Nov 10, 2014)

denlig said:


> bradyboyy88,
> 
> So you are buying separate pieces like printer, flatbed, rip software etc. Putting everything together yourelf is this correct?


Yea, I am waiting for this big job coming up which should bring in about 3 to 4k which will help me pay for the cost of everything. A tong of people on the forum here do this too. Seems like they have a lot of success.


----------



## denlig (Sep 5, 2014)

Man I glad you hook me on to this. This seems like the way to go from what I'm seeing. This way I can take my time buying pieces as I get the money. Thanks Man !


----------



## bradyboyy88 (Nov 10, 2014)

denlig said:


> Man I glad you hook me on to this. This seems like the way to go from what I'm seeing. This way I can take my time buying pieces as I get the money. Thanks Man !


Hah, well im glad it helped. Let me know how it goes if you get yours before me ! But I would wait until the p600 refillable cartridges come out before buying anything. Should be here soon as I have seen on the web. What do you use as of now? Just vinyl?


----------



## denlig (Sep 5, 2014)

I'm just starting up. I switch from a recording studio of 20 plus years to do this. I'm putting together setup for cell phone case sublimation. I will be adding t-shirt setup later. I will start off with my heat press and get a DTG machine around Christmas time. My next purchase will be a digital phone case printer then later a DTG machine. I'm getting my to get list together now so I'll know what I will need to earn to make this happen.

I sure you will have yours up and making a ton of money before I get mine.


----------



## rebecca8788 (Jun 11, 2015)

Looks great. So many words and details, is it easy to weed?


----------



## bradyboyy88 (Nov 10, 2014)

rebecca8788 said:


> Looks great. So many words and details, is it easy to weed?


Super easy to weed.I did however shrink this design even smaller to a 4 x 4 and it still cut and weeded great. I did however go for another design a 4th of an inch for words and the blade tended to care the pieces and weeding would pull the letters unfortunately! 

But if you stay atleast a half an inch in fonts your set!


----------

